# Brisbane Kayaking Spots?



## dammit (Oct 29, 2009)

Can someone tell me about where the good kayaking spots are in Brisbane?

Not really for fishing, just for having a good, safe, fun time.

I've heard of Lake Samsonvale (do you need a permit to kayak here even if not fishing)?

And Long Pocket down Meiers Road - Brisbane River (is the Bne River good for kayaking, I heard there is a lot of sharks, is this a problem?).

Redcliffe/moreton bay.

Im thinking of getting an AI, where does everyone with AI's go/wheres the good wind at?


----------



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi dammit. Lake Samsonvale/North Pine Dam does require a permit if you are going to boat on it. They are $100 a year and I suspect there are still a few available for the current year (commencing May). Numbers are limited to 400 this year.

We have 2 so that we can get the family on the dam in our 2 yaks, though I go more frequently than the whole family. The fishing is not great at the moment, but it is a good place for a quiet and safe paddle.

Let us all know what side of town you are on. If you are thing NPD then I suspect you may be on the Northside, in which case Recliffe and the pine rivers are going to be good places for a paddle.


----------



## dammit (Oct 29, 2009)

hi fishoboy
thought that may be the case - i am right in the heart of the city (2km from CBD), so was thinking the bne river west end boat ramp or long pocket would be the closest places ? but may be better to drive further to get better scenery/nicer places to paddle.


----------



## fishoboy (Apr 2, 2010)

You have some good places nearby in that case. Have a go down the lower reaches of enogerra creek which I think then ends up around breakfast creek??


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

For those looking for some good spots for kayaking then check out http://www.upstreampaddle.com/ and also http://www.qld.canoe.org.au/
Queensland Canoeing have also produced a guidebook to paddling in Qld, Nth NSW and NT


----------



## Bruteal (Jan 24, 2010)

Mate there is also a good book called "Places To Paddle" Im a huge fan of moreton bay. Love the amount of wild life that's around!! Another favorite of mine is Wivenhoe Dam and Somerset (just watchout for the stink boats here) HTH


----------



## Ifishtwo (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey mark
Thanks for those web sights.
See you next week.


----------

